
Heatmap Showing Where Flexport Shipments Come From - thedogeye
http://padlet.com/typesfast/flexport-departure-ports-heatmap
======
thedogeye
I made this in about 30 seconds with the new screencast recording tool from
Padlet.com

~~~
jonbishop
I recognize that heatmap ;)

Very cool!

------
aw3c2
missing osm attribution

